# Fishing vessel "EGER" and three others sorry no names



## lagerstedt (Oct 16, 2005)

You may have seen a thread I put on the Radio Section about Government Listening Stations and that I am reading a book to do with GCHQ. The fishing EGER is mentioned.The vessel was operated by a cover company called "EGERFANGST". They commenced operation in 1956 and not sure how long they operated before being dissolved. I am sure that I have read on this site , not sure where, about other vessels being involved, I thought that there was three others. Can any one let me know what tread they were mention on and does any one have any additional about the "Eger" including photos. I am sure they also operated out of Tromso at some stage of there careers.

Regards
Blair Lagerstedt
NZ


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

If you Google "egerfangst" there is quite a bit about the trawler Eger and another called Marjeta and their secret squirrel activites. Unfortunately it is all in Skandiwegian so we might have to seek the help of one of the Geordies on board.

John T


----------



## lagerstedt (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I remember a long time ago there was a tread in SN about some fishing vessels engaged in these activities. Don't seem to be able to find the thread. I'll keep trying. These vessels were operating in around the north of Norway near Russia. All were involved in decoding Russian signals. The RN had some subs in the area as well. A good read if you have the time go through some 600 pages.

Regards
Blair Lagerstedt 
NZ


----------

